# Help for visiting mexico



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello I want to visit Mexico for an approximate time of around 10 months or so and I was wondering all the actions I would require to get there and stay there for that allotted time I have visited there before for 2 weeks and I will have a home to stay in I have read about it online some but im kind of confused about a part where it says to show bank states ment of making 1000 dollars a month i can show that i have made over 1k a month int he past few months but if i cant work in Mexico how can they expect me to make 1k there a month so I was wondering if they need proof of me making the money while i am visiting or just proof that i have made over 1k in the past few months and what type of permits do i need and what not cause im very new to traveling and thank you so much if you need any information then ask me freely ill answer to the best of my knowledge


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

psychreaper said:


> Hello I want to visit Mexico for an approximate time of around 10 months or so and I was wondering all the actions I would require to get there and stay there for that allotted time I have visited there before for 2 weeks and I will have a home to stay in I have read about it online some but im kind of confused about a part where it says to show bank states ment of making 1000 dollars a month i can show that i have made over 1k a month int he past few months but if i cant work in Mexico how can they expect me to make 1k there a month so I was wondering if they need proof of me making the money while i am visiting or just proof that i have made over 1k in the past few months and what type of permits do i need and what not cause im very new to traveling and thank you so much if you need any information then ask me freely ill answer to the best of my knowledge


You are only allowed to visit Mexico for 180 days as visitor. To stay for 10 months, you will have to leave before the first visitor permit expires and return on a new permit.

Getting a visa is probably not a worthwhile effort for such a short stay.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Getting a visa is probably not a worthwhile effort for such a short stay.


Especially since, if I understood the OP's punctuation and capitalization free post correctly, he/she only makes $1000 per month. The new amount that must be shown is $1900 per month, assuming they are going for a rentista type visa.


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

circle110 said:


> Especially since, if I understood the OP's punctuation and capitalization free post correctly, he/she only makes $1000 per month. The new amount that must be shown is $1900 per month, assuming they are going for a rentista type visa.


Sorry about the punctuation i dont really bother with it unless its for school or like goverment things and no i dont only make 1000 a month and what exactly is a rentista visa i will have a home to stay in while i am there and all the essentials i just want to know how can i stay for over 180 days and how do i get the right visa and what kind do i need


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

psychreaper said:


> Sorry about the punctuation i dont really bother with it unless its for school or like goverment things and no i dont only make 1000 a month and what exactly is a rentista visa i will have a home to stay in while i am there and all the essentials i just want to know how can i stay for over 180 days and how do i get the right visa and what kind do i need


As stated, you are really better off with 180 day tourist visas. You will need leave once. You never said where you would be staying so don't know if that onerous.


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

conklinwh said:


> As stated, you are really better off with 180 day tourist visas. You will need leave once. You never said where you would be staying so don't know if that onerous.


I have been there once already and in Mexico City so I would have to go there stay for 180 days or however long then go back and apply for a different visa?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

psychreaper said:


> I have been there once already and in Mexico City so I would have to go there stay for 180 days or however long then go back and apply for a different visa?


That is correct. You can get a 180 permit when you first come in. At about 170 days you would have to leave the country either by air or by driving to the US or Guatemala border. Then reenter getting a new permit.

There is a fair amount of paperwork and some expense in getting a visa for a longer stay and it sounds like your income would not qualify you for one.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

psychreaper said:


> Sorry about the punctuation i dont really bother with it unless its for school or like goverment things and no i dont only make 1000 a month and what exactly is a rentista visa i will have a home to stay in while i am there and all the essentials i just want to know how can i stay for over 180 days and how do i get the right visa and what kind do i need


It's only a suggestion, but I think you should show as much respect to this forum as you would to any school or government institution.

I could give many reasons, but governments in many countries are not always that helpful, but you will find that this forum is filled with individuals that will bend over backwards to help you if they can. And the help they can give is oftentimes more helpful than any school or government institution. There is a wealth of information on this particular forum.

As a result I would show them consideration by using the proper punctuation and capitalization as you would in a formal, respectful situation.

I say this respectfully as one who has benefited greatly from the members of this forum.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

psychreaper said:


> I have been there once already and in Mexico City so I would have to go there stay for 180 days or however long then go back and apply for a different visa?


You have two choices: 1. Get the tourist permit when you enter the country and after 180 days cross the boarder to either the US, Guatemala, or Belize. Return and get a new tourist permit. 2. Visit the nearest Mexican Consulate in the US and apply for a visa. 

Simple. ¡Suerte!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

psychreaper said:


> Sorry about the punctuation i dont really bother with it unless its for school or like goverment things and no i dont only make 1000 a month and what exactly is a rentista visa i will have a home to stay in while i am there and all the essentials i just want to know how can i stay for over 180 days and how do i get the right visa and what kind do i need


Keep in mind that if you don't bother with using the rules of writing, others may not bother with plowing through your posts, and you may miss out on some excellent advice.

Many of the most knowledgeable posters here are in their 60s and 70s. It's never easy to read large blocks of unbroken text, and it gets more difficult as you age.


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> You have two choices: 1. Get the tourist permit when you enter the country and after 180 days cross the boarder to either the US, Guatemala, or Belize. Return and get a new tourist permit. 2. Visit the nearest Mexican Consulate in the US and apply for a visa.
> 
> Simple. ¡Suerte!


Thank you for being one of the few people to actually answer my question and not get mad at me. I thank you very much.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

psychreaper said:


> Thank you for being one of the few people to actually answer my question and not get mad at me. I thank you very much.


I reread all the comments and I don't see where anyone was mad at you. I wasn't!! A number of people gave answers to your question.

I, for one, said that I gave a respectful observation on your style of writing based on my experience with this forum. Mickisue1 gave an astute observation about older people.

To add to her comment, I could say that a respected contributor to this forum is now almost blind and has to use other methods to both contribute comments and "read" comments. The style that you used would not be conducive to his situation and those that have been on this forum for a long time would probably do anything to alleviate his situation.

PS- RVGringo: What you have contributed to this forum and what you still contribute will never be forgotten and it is always appreciated. You have helped take ones like FHBoy from observers to expat status and now even a local “friend”. (I think they should make you an honorary “10" stars.)

:focus:


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Detailman said:


> I reread all the comments and I don't see where anyone was mad at you. I wasn't!! A number of people gave answers to your question.
> 
> I, for one, said that I gave a respectful observation on your style of writing based on my experience with this forum. Mickisue1 gave an astute observation about older people.
> 
> ...


There are responses and there are responses. Correcting penmanship, writing style, grammar, etc. is silly when a poster is new. Cool your jets.


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

Detailman said:


> I reread all the comments and I don't see where anyone was mad at you. I wasn't!! A number of people gave answers to your question.
> 
> I, for one, said that I gave a respectful observation on your style of writing based on my experience with this forum. Mickisue1 gave an astute observation about older people.
> 
> ...


Well thank all of you for the help so far. I just need help understanding all of the documents and what I would need to do to get into Mexico for a while. Because I'll be honest I am engaged to a girl from Mexico city and I have been there to visit her and she has been here to NC. We have known each-other now for around 8 years. I'm not what you would say experienced with the world out there and most definitely no good with paper work and all that. I'm just looking for any help I can get, all the information I can get and anyone's ideas on how to go about this. I may not be very old or experienced with these sort of things but I am extremely determined.


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> There are responses and there are responses. Correcting penmanship, writing style, grammar, etc. is silly when a poster is new. Cool your jets.


Thank you, I'm sorry for not typing correctly I just get all bumfuzzled when I'm in a hurry. Also yeah I am a nooby at forums and all.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

psychreaper said:


> …but I am extremely determined.


Determined counts for a lot. If you want to do, you will.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> There are responses and there are responses. Correcting penmanship, writing style, grammar, etc. is silly when a poster is new. Cool your jets.


Not necessarily. If a post is written so poorly that it's hard to read, it could discourage members of the forum from responding to or even reading it.


----------



## douglasphil (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think you will allow to stay for 10 months in Mexico You can get a 180 days permit only, after that again you have to make the passport.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

douglasphil said:


> I don't think you will allow to stay for 10 months in Mexico You can get a 180 days permit only, after that again you have to make the passport.


Check your terminology. A passport is required but not related to time in Mexico in this case


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Not necessarily. If a post is written so poorly that it's hard to read, it could discourage members of the forum from responding to or even reading it.


There are those who respond to any post whether they can answer the OP's question or not. If the post is hard to read, don't respond. Perhaps this will educate the OP so that the next time they pose a question it will be readable. 

I understood the question.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

psychreaper said:


> I have been there once already and in Mexico City so I would have to go there stay for 180 days or however long then go back and apply for a different visa?


If it is your intention to reside in Mexico for beyond 180 days then you are supposed to apply for a visa other than one intended for the short-term visitors, including tourists. You cannot apply for this other (than tourism (visa) when you are in Mexico. You are now required to leave the country and apply in the country in which you are a legal resident of.

I've probably missed mention of it, but it's probably unlikely you will find work in Mexico (or receive government permission to work while you visit) and, therefore, you will need to have sufficient funds in your bank account to support yourself to whatever extent you will be paying for your own expenses. 

Mexico City can be an exciting place to live. Best of luck with your plans.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

As to paperwork: find the local Mexican Consulate for NC. If they are anything like the one in DC, they will establish a line of communication with you. I did it through determined phone calls and email, until we met in person. They new regs make it easier for you to get the paperwork you need, the same regs that make some existing expats very concerned.

If you want anything other than a FMM 180-day tourist visa, for example a residencia temporada or residencia permanente, you'll have to produce, in additon to your passport, your birth certificate and, in the case of your wife, your marriage certificate, proof of income. In our case, SWMBO and mine, as retirees, we needed to show $1,900 USD/month pension income for me over the last 12 months + $600 USD/month for her over the last 6 months *OR* a total investment principal of $190,000 for me over the last twelve months and $1,600 USD for her over the last six months. The *OR* is very important!

In any case, we here who are regulars on the Forum are very welcoming. Some of us are loveable sticklers for grammar and writing style, and some of us use words a phrases freely. As you heard, one of our senior curmudgeons uses voice-to-text being nearly without sight. When you reply or get a reply, remember that civility and respect is always meant, even if we don't always come across that way.

Welcome on - hope one day you make your BHAG a reality also.

(PS: Hated the drive, I came form Baltimore - love NC though - have kin there.)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> . . . If the post is hard to read, don't respond. Perhaps this will educate the OP so that the next time they pose a question it will be readable.


Good point.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My point in letting people know that proper punctuation and capitalization are appreciated is to give them some insight into the preferences of those who might be able to answer their questions.

The OP commented that he's not familiar with posting in a forum, and that he's used to just free flow typing. That's not that unusual, but it's also not done, on an ongoing basis, for large blocks of type.

Many people use no punctuation for tweets, for example, but they're limited to 140 characters, so there's actually some small advantage to skipping the punctuation marks.

I daresay that most people are more used to UNconstructive criticism than to the opposite. Unless someone comments with insulting language, it's helpful to assume that they are trying to be of assistance in their comments, not to "scold" you.


----------



## alexdz (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm new here so certainly could easily be wrong, but except for FHBOY's response I haven't seen it mentioned by anyone else that the income requirement only matters if it's from a Permanent source. I.E., some type of annuity or pension right?

So however much the OP made during the months leading up to now is not relevant as far as getting residency, unless he's saved enough of it to be able to satisfy the available cash option?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

alexdz said:


> I'm new here so certainly could easily be wrong, but except for FHBOY's response I haven't seen it mentioned by anyone else that the income requirement only matters if it's from a Permanent source. I.E., some type of annuity or pension right?
> 
> So however much the OP made during the months leading up to now is not relevant as far as getting residency, unless he's saved enough of it to be able to satisfy the available cash option?


In the past, Migración has not paid attention to the source of income, just proof of regular deposits over the months before application. So, in theory, you could qualify for a visa based on a job in another country, then quit the job and live in Mexico. Of course, you would run into problems after a year when it came time to renew the visa. And there would probably be other problems with that plan, for instance what would you live on.


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> In the past, Migración has not paid attention to the source of income, just proof of regular deposits over the months before application. So, in theory, you could qualify for a visa based on a job in another country, then quit the job and live in Mexico. Of course, you would run into problems after a year when it came time to renew the visa. And there would probably be other problems with that plan, for instance what would you live on.


I don't make $190,00 a year thats for sure, but if it is required to show that I make over $1900 a month then I can prove that as long as its before taxes are taken out. Also I don't have to worry about housing and for the most part I'll have food taken care of because I'll be staying with her and her family. I'll just get to my plan then for you guys. I want to go to Mexico to visit a girl I am in love with and that I have met before and have known almost half my life. It is just the distance that keeps us apart I know you guys aren't here for a sappy love story but I just want to be with her for more than a week or two. I have saved up some money just incase something does happen though. I would like to thank everyones help and I hope to continue using this forum for further information and maybe someday giving information. Thank you people and I'll work on my grammar skills too.


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

FHBOY said:


> As to paperwork: find the local Mexican Consulate for NC. If they are anything like the one in DC, they will establish a line of communication with you. I did it through determined phone calls and email, until we met in person. They new regs make it easier for you to get the paperwork you need, the same regs that make some existing expats very concerned.
> 
> If you want anything other than a FMM 180-day tourist visa, for example a residencia temporada or residencia permanente, you'll have to produce, in additon to your passport, your birth certificate and, in the case of your wife, your marriage certificate, proof of income. In our case, SWMBO and mine, as retirees, we needed to show $1,900 USD/month pension income for me over the last 12 months + $600 USD/month for her over the last 6 months *OR* a total investment principal of $190,000 for me over the last twelve months and $1,600 USD for her over the last six months. The *OR* is very important!
> 
> ...


Thank you I just hope I can get the temp visa also, I'm sorry but what does "BHAG" mean. And yeah I've lived here all my life, it is a nice place but I just want to be with someone special. But hey thanks again and heck we might even meet someday while you're visiting family and such lol.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It is not making 190,000 a year, it total investments. read the whole sentence...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

psychreaper said:


> Thank you I just hope I can get the temp visa also, I'm sorry but what does "BHAG" mean. And yeah I've lived here all my life, it is a nice place but I just want to be with someone special. But hey thanks again and heck we might even meet someday while you're visiting family and such lol.


Big Hairy Audacious Goal


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

OK psychreaper, I think you have been given scattered information here. Since I was once in your shoes (I'm now married to my lady BTW) I'll lay out what I think your options are:

1. Use a 180 day tourist permit. Downside is that if you want to stay for 10 months, you'll need to make a border run before your 180 days are up to be able to come back and get a new 180 day permit. Cost: just over fifty bucks plus border run expenses.

2. Get a "residente temporal" visa of the "rentista" type. "Rentista" just means that you are living via financial means coming from outside Mexico.

To qualify for this visa you need one of two things: either the immediate previous 6 months of bank statements showing an income of at least $1900 per month -- or -- the immediate previous 12 months of bank statements showing a consistent minimum balance of $94,000 in cash and/or liquid investments (stocks/bonds). 

You start the process for this visa in the US at your nearest Mexican consulate. Cost: about $250.

So, if you can't meet the requirements for the "residente temporal rentista", you may be better off just using the tourist permit and "renewing" it once (technically you can't renew it - you just get a new one). 

Wouldn't your lady friend enjoy a trip to Tikal or to the Honduran Bay Islands? You could take an adventure trip and get a fresh 180 day tourist permit at the same time, killing two birds with one stone.

BTW, your latest posts look mighty fine as far as grammar and punctuation are concerned.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

circle110 said:


> OK psychreaper, I think you have been given scattered information here. Since I was once in your shoes (I'm now married to my lady BTW) I'll lay out what I think your options are:
> 
> 1. Use a 180 day tourist permit. Downside is that if you want to stay for 10 months, you'll need to make a border run before your 180 days are up to be able to come back and get a new 180 day permit. Cost: just over fifty bucks plus border run expenses.



FMM =295 pesos divided by 12.50 = $23.60 USD


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> FMM =295 pesos divided by 12.50 = $23.60 USD


Maybe he meant for two visitor permits. $47.20, pretty close to the fifty dollars circle mentioned.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe he meant for two visitor permits. $47.20, pretty close to the fifty dollars circle mentioned.


Exactly.
+ or - a little depending on drifts in the exchange rate.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe I misread, I thought the girlfriend was Mexican...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Maybe I misread, I thought the girlfriend was Mexican...


Not for the girlfriend, one for when he first arrives and one for 180 days later.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just the cost of doing business........


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

circle110 said:


> OK psychreaper, I think you have been given scattered information here. Since I was once in your shoes (I'm now married to my lady BTW) I'll lay out what I think your options are:
> 
> 1. Use a 180 day tourist permit. Downside is that if you want to stay for 10 months, you'll need to make a border run before your 180 days are up to be able to come back and get a new 180 day permit. Cost: just over fifty bucks plus border run expenses.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much I really appreciate the simplification of things, and yeah I don't want to make anyone else mad with my thousand word run-on sentences.


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone for helping me out I appreciate all of your help with everything. I might be asking some other questions very soon, most likely.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

kristinakenway said:


> great to know about Mexico


Hi, Kristina.

Are you thinking of moving to Mexico?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Where in Mexico will you be? Should you have any questions or need any advice, feel free to contact me!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

psychreaper, keep in mind that most of the people here in the forum are more than happy to share their hard earned knowledge of MX in the open.

I would be careful with someone who has a handful of posts offering private info.


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Where in Mexico will you be? Should you have any questions or need any advice, feel free to contact me!


I am staying in Mexico City


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

I just wanted to thank all of you again once more. I want to let all of you know that I have Bought my tickets for Mexico and am leaving on the 28th of this month. I have decided to visit for around 5 and a half months then leave out of country either back to the united states, or to some other country and come back to Mexico. Thank you all once again and also one more question does anyone know about taking a desk top computer along with you on a plane internationally?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

The desktop computer on a plane will be a pain in the rear and/or extremely expensive. Are you talking about schlepping a monitor with you too? Yuck. 

If they make you check it, you will have to pay the additional checked bag charges and your machine could very well arrive in pieces. Plus, Mexico doesn't allow the bringing in of desktops without paying import duty so the cost rises even more.

However, a laptop is free to bring into Mexico, free to fly with and easy to haul around.

Why do you feel that you need to bring a desktop?


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

No I am not bringing the monitor, I am bringing my desktop to keep in contact with family here and to actually play video games while I am down there lol.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

psychreaper said:


> No I am not bringing the monitor, I am bringing my desktop to keep in contact with family here and to actually play video games while I am down there lol.


Instead of having to buy a monitor in Mexico (more expensive than in the US) plus paying to import the desktop and maybe even having to pay to check it for flying, why not put that money towards a nice gaming laptop with a graphics card sufficient to play your favorite games? It'll work just as well as the desktop for communicating with your family back home.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Couple things. 
Desk top vs laptop-I do bring a desktop back and forth and no problem with customs. Requirement is 1 computer per person and they accept that.
Size-Now, I drive so my 15 inch monitor not an issue. Would think that it is possible that you could get monitor into carryon if 15inches or less. I would never check a monitor.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Conklinwh - I'd say that you have been fortunate with customs. 
The following is copied and pasted directly from the aduana website:


Which items are exempt from duty?

a portable computer (laptop), notebook, omnibook or similar items.

If you bring a desktop computer, you can pay duties and taxes by filling out a payment form as long as the value of the computer and its peripherals and accessories do not exceed US$4,000. If the total value of the computer and its peripherals and accessories exceeds US$4,000 you must hire the services of a customs broker.


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

I will have a monitor already down there waiting for me so that is why I'm not bringing one with me I'm just worried about the cost of getting it through customs and everything. I wonder if it would be cheaper to ship it down there instead?


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

conklinwh said:


> Couple things.
> Desk top vs laptop-I do bring a desktop back and forth and no problem with customs. Requirement is 1 computer per person and they accept that.
> Size-Now, I drive so my 15 inch monitor not an issue. Would think that it is possible that you could get monitor into carryon if 15inches or less. I would never check a monitor.


Do you take any parts out of the computer and put them in a anti static bag seperate from the computer itself?


----------



## psychreaper (Jan 13, 2013)

My computer isn't worth over $4,000, but that fee scares me lol.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Desktop computers are very small these days. 12 inches or so long and high and 3 to 4 inches wide. Highly portable. Flat screen monitors, small keyboards, and the computer can fit into a small suitcase.


----------

